# bredli envlosure build



## boxhead1990 (Apr 20, 2012)

88cm x88cm x60cm with a corner cut out(was a kitchen cabinet considerably larger then the other enclosure

been making a styrofoam rockwall on the backwall which will go all the way round once iv got vents sorted

i was thinking about going back to heat cord tho as they are a lower wattage and would save alot on electricity compared to the heat lamp im using now 

any ways now for a few shots












im using styrofoam box's and thats the start of shaping them

im thinking of using a mix of pva and some local red dirt and posably a touch of render aswell 

wouldnt mind some advice on the wall im only intending on using it for snakes i would do a grout layer if i was gunna use it in a lizzard enclosure at some stage


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 20, 2012)

Great idea! Can't wait till it's done it'll look great!


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 21, 2012)

yeah it should look alot better then the last one i built haha but im gunna fix that up once he goes into this one


the original plan was to has 2 glass sides for ultimate viewing but the i realised one corner was chipped away (dad had them sitting infront of where he parks his 4wd and bumped into all the time)

its frustrating when you cant find the circular saw aswell haha 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 21, 2012)

lol I know the feeling. There's always something missing, broken or gone wrong when building hahaha ... well for me anyways


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 21, 2012)

yeah always haha my last one wasnt stable so i screwed plywood around it haha

but my last one wasnt squar either lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 21, 2012)

haha nice have you got any pics of your bredli to post up? Girl or boy? How old? How much and how often do you feed him/her? lol soz bout the 20 questions ... just curious. This is my male 2 month old bredli named Jax and his enclosure that I built. (soz bout the phone quality pic of Jax it blurs when you enlarge it)


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 21, 2012)

nice hypo mines only a classic he is about 2ish i think he was a january hatch i think not 100% sure he is about 5 foot long and i give his a medium adult rat once a fortnight he sheds around the month to month and a half mark

i paid 100 for him last year









iphone 4 pictures 

and heres a update on the enclosure






was just mucking around i think i might make a removable hide section 
that acts like a shelf that follows the shelf in this picture should turn out half alright im happy with it so far 


Sent from my iPhone







should i turn that swction into a removable hide or not is the question haha

he hasnt bothered with a hide of anysort he rathers hanging off his branches but im thinking i should make it removable anyways coz he is 5 foot now and this is gunna be his home till he gets to 180 to 220 cm's at this stage (depends on money and how fast he grows over the next few months


Sent from my iPhone






well i decided that removable was best way as he grows i can make a bigger one 


anyways thats where im up to with it hopefully tomorow the whole back section will be done then the hunt for branches at the park will be on( not that i think he will use them tho ........ maybe heat lamp is better haha 


Sent from my iPhone



Python-Lover4lyf said:


> haha nice have you got any pics of your bredli to post up? Girl or boy? How old? How much and how often do you feed him/her? lol soz bout the 20 questions ... just curious. This is my male 2 month old bredli named Jax and his enclosure that I built. (soz bout the phone quality pic of Jax it blurs when you enlarge it)
> 
> View attachment 248521
> View attachment 248522
> ...



oh and male bredlis in my experiance are way the hell calmer haha mines a dream to handle i can pass him to anyone and he never shows agression and i like the enclosure tooo and he is a bloody hit with the ladies haha instantly trys to become a majorly oversized bracelet and shirt diver hahahahaha

gotta love reptiles XD


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 22, 2012)

Haha mine's constantly going down my shirt and curling up I'm just like "ahhh ?" and yeah placid as can kiss him on the head and can trust him with anyone (not that he'd do much harm if he did bite). Your bredli is _very handsome _ and the enclosure is coming along good. I like the idea of a removable hide too ... sounds awesome. As you can see the little hide i made in the second pic. It's amazing what some foam, a hotglue gun and some non-toxic paint can do  Yeah Jax is the same he's not much of a hider and about 90% of the time he's hanging off a vine somewhere in the cage but he does use it occasionally because the foam hide keeps the warmth in really well.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah there pretty good never miss a feed just as long as the breeder was feeding em right and that because my current bredli is my 2nd one mu first one had a internal problem was undersized for her age and yeah i got her back on track with some help from a mate who has had snakes for a while but after 4 months she started regurgitating rats and she went off her food and i couldnt afford the vet bill for them to have a look at her and my mate tryed to help as best he could but i got up a few weeks later and checked on her and she was gone, very sad day for me it took me 3 months to buy another one if your in brisbane i couldnt recomend paul kelly enough very great bloke to deal with and wouldnt think teice about putchasing another snake from him and was to happy to sex the snake on the spot for me as i specifically wanted a male one this time round 




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah i bought of Jinjajoe on this sight. _Great _breeder and if i ever wanted another bredli buy off him without a second thought. Good prices, good quality, are sexed, had shed (at least once), and are feeding well before advertised, are placid as, good looking bredli from great looking parents, he provides after sale advice and he's very friendly and pleasant to deal with. And he happened to have them just at the age i wanted which was 6 weeks. So i was/am 100% happy!


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 22, 2012)

sounds pretty good i think i want an albino darwin next but im gunna have to wait till pauls breed again as hes doing them this season gunna be epic

all i gotta do on the back wall is shape and render now then cut a few holes for vents and then another hole for heat lamp i might aswell use what iv got to keep cost's down should turn out pretty good providing the render comes out close to how id want it to 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 22, 2012)

Jesus your a fast worker  finishing product is gonna look great and i can't wait to see it!


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 22, 2012)

lol lets just say i have nothing but time right now and beleive me it doesnt take too long with a 60w soldering iron lol on tuesday il get the bits i need but glass but i dont see why this enclosure wont be finished by wednesday night depending how long the render tankes to dry i might just mix red dirt with woodglue tho might work just as good haha


Sent from my iPhone






well im done carving all the foam the holes in that piece on the right are all filled in with bits of foam and some sealant since picture 

now i just need to put a hole in the top for my heat lamp cage and make a piece to sit on top


in a few months il be doing a build on a jungle python enclosure as tomorow im picking up a julatin jungle(spelling i think i spelt it very wrong haha)

but for now i just need to seal and render this rock wall paint a few bits and pieces put glass slides in and make a little stand for it so i can see into it easily 

i may just covert my 3 bay envlosure into one big enclosure as it would suite a older jumgle python very well but this one im getting is just a hatchie so its going in a tub for time being


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 23, 2012)

you dont sound 100% sure of how to do the grout/render layer, you dont need to seal the foam first, you seal the render when its done, check out the DIY group,

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/diy-enclosures-backgrounds-furniture-225/

there's a discussion in there called 'foamwork for all' that explains what you need, as well as other discussions that will help you through, i'd hate to see all your hard work suffer because you did things the wrong way around


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow make sure to post pics of your new .... jahwfiowejiojgiow jungle when you get it


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 24, 2012)

cheers jax and i think im gunna grout it brother in laws gunna do it for me 


and here python lover





 i bought it unsexxed called it lucifer even tho its got a long tail like a female python not a bad size for 4 months


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow he's/she's a stunner. How's Lucifer's temperament. That long tail things got me wondering. My bredli was sold to me as a male but it has the longest tail I've ever seen on a python. Oh well I trust the breeder and i'm happy regardless of what sex.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 24, 2012)

well im gunna wait till its older before i get a friend or trusted person to probe and see for sure and cage defensive but also has had very minimal handling i dont mind if it trys to tag me fidgets too calm and easy so though the slightly more agressive one would fit the bill perfectly i no it will grow out of it my old bredli was calming down heaps every week in december il be doing up a nice enclosure for this one but not sure how im gunna go about the background for that one coz jungles are rainforesty arnt they haha???


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 24, 2012)

Somethin like that hahaha


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 24, 2012)

hahaha yeah should have everything apart from glass if the shops i wanna buy the stuff from are open tomorow i think fidgets gunna love it and im waiting on a nice cheap thermo to use so lucifer isnt interupting fidgets fun fidget has deemed it okay to chill on top of lucifers tub lol is it me or is this sibling rivalry ???


----------



## reptilegirl2000 (Apr 24, 2012)

.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 24, 2012)

Did I miss something ? You do realise the name of this forum is Aussie PYTHONS & SNAKES don't you! Not Aussie pond jumpers and lizards!!!

If that is seriously how you feel then I hope you have a thick skin because you won't win many fans with that attitude


----------



## reptilegirl2000 (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats on the tank!


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 25, 2012)

Keep the updates coming Boxhead, I love seeing them come to life. Glad you edited your post reptile girl.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 25, 2012)

what did i miss????? :/ i like ponds used to breed hudgeons for my hungry barramundi in a bath tub hahaha

i also just sold my big discus set up so i can get more snakes haha

just waiting for my aunty to come pick up these fish and pay me then of to the hardware

and jax there some good info on the posts on the first page of that link very bery very very helpful cheers


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 25, 2012)

You didn't miss much, reptilegirl is anti snake, and likes to let it be known that's all. Glad you found the link useful, that's why the group was started... To be helpful. 
Don't forget to keep the pics coming


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 25, 2012)

reptilegirl has ben going on posts of people showing their pics of snakes and enclosures and saying how gross they are and that they make her wanna vomit and stuff lol i doubt she's on the right site. Oh well atleast she edited the post.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 25, 2012)

update time!!!!



first coat of off white + pva done hole drilled for heat lamp and glass slides in place XD

should come together pretty quick now 


Sent from my iPhone








Well im on my 2nd last coat 

and i decided to try out a little bit of the oxide in this coat so i have an idea on how much for the next coat

se heres a picture

btw one of my friends droped round last night and asked where i bought the rock wall from hahahaha so i must be doing something right






and yes i realise i have to go over those white patches 

by the end of the weekend it will be ready for glass

i decided to order a 2nd thermo off ebay cost me a grand total of $14

its just a set one with a probe il be upgrading this later on unless it proves reliable which il be using for my jungles tub so i get to see lucifer alot better (big grin)


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 28, 2012)

tomorow i will be in the very final stages of the build pics will follow once pondtite finishes drying enough to be clear $38 for 4litres but the person at bunnings reckons they wont be getting any more didnt say why


jeez its come out better then i was expecting!

fidgets gunna be one happy bredli


Sent from my iPhone






just waiting for pondtite to fully cure its touch dry now but i can still smell it glass on monday and im thinking of putting a fan on it for a fee days to see if that helps the weather right now is crap it hasnt stoped raining all weekend 

so far so good tho


Sent from my iPhone







all done for now might add some more pondtite in places hopefully im not gunna have a issue with the heat emitter sitting so close te the rock wall( one of my many measurement errors haha cant have a build up with out a few problems tho haha)
all in all its come out pretty good cant wait to start lilth's enclosure (found out that its a she not a he so had to give her an apropriate name coz a female named lucifer just didnt sit right with me hahaha


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## boxhead1990 (May 2, 2012)

*Bredli Enclosure Build(edited end post to have a bit more details of how i did it)*






all moved in yay


Sent from my iPhone

could a moderator please put this as the opening post on this thread for me pretty please haha

so i started with a old corner kitchen cabinet that measures 88 x 88 x 70cm(re measured and it was actually 10cm bigger lol

anyways i started with a whole bunch of styrofoam box's that i got from the local fruit place near my place and cut em up and used liquid nails to stick em on the the back and made a layer of it along the back 


then i did another layer and started carving peices with a stanly blade and a soldering iron(which crapped it self not too long after i started carving and kept flicking the saftey switch off)


then i used a 250ml cup and measured out 750 ml of water 250ml of pva glue and 2 containers of off white concrete and used a normal paint brush to paint it all on over the foam 


then i did a layer of 250ml water 250ml of pva and a 500ml worth of the off white concrete

then i went a bit thicker again for the second last coat and added a bit of oxide 

then same mix again but with alot more oxide


and finnally i used about 900ml of bondal pondtite and put it in one of those hand sprayer thingy's that bunnings sells for $1.30 and just sprayed away once the concrete had set over night (i think in places i sprayed a bit much of it and ended up with a thicker layer then other places but oh well it turned out nicely


screwed the branch and the light cage in fitted the slides and test fitted glass

i let it cure for a few days untill i couldnt smell it much and moved it up stairs put the glass in permanantly put a bag of krittlers crumble(i think thats what the stuff is called) turned the thermo on and let it warm up (ceramic heat emitters take alot longer to then the infared lights do and throw the heat alot less i think)

and my bredli in there having a nice rest on his branch 




and all set up and running with my hatchling jungle in her tub (just waiting for thermo to rock up and il be doing another build for her next enclosure but she and her tub are going into fidgets old enclosure for the time being(once the thermo actually rocks up)


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (May 3, 2012)

looking real good


----------



## boxhead1990 (May 4, 2012)

yeah but fidgets decided he wants a hide so iv gone back to using a heat cord as the emitter doesnt spread enough haha and yeah its goin pretty good happy with it so far


Sent from my iPhone


----------

